
Show HN: Mmap.it – personal search without context switching - pdepip
https://mmap.it
======
raghavkhanna
I love how focused it is! Would this work on linux in case I build it from
source? Just tried it out on my mac and seems to be a little buggy at the
moment. The editor doesn't seem to reliably respond to keystrokes and the
search window went blank a couple of times. I guess it needs some polish, but
I like the UI a lot.

~~~
pdepip
Thanks that really means a lot, the feedback is very much appreciated!

Building from source should work on linux. I'm still ironing out a lot of the
kinks, the search window going blank is at the top of my list and I am also
working on editor reliability.

Hope you can get the full value out of this once I've made it more reliable!

------
jasonshen
This is neat! Can you tell me how you got around to building this and what
it's most useful for? I'm not a programmer but I've been thinking a lot about
migrating out of Evernote to Roam or Notion and this made me think of that.

~~~
pdepip
Thanks! Glad you think so. I've found it's most useful for workflow
documentation and code snippets.

The main reason I built mmap is I started a new job a few months ago which
required learning a ton of new workflows that leveraged a bunch of unfamiliar
technologies. Documentation for these was scattered over github, confluence,
google groups, etc. which made it both time consuming and difficult to find
what I was looking for.

I wanted to be able to save documentation and code snippets in my own words so
I could quickly find it without switching windows. It's lead to a noticeable
jump in my productivity so far.

------
IOT_Apprentice
As this runs on macos, any plans to make it universal binary for both macos
and iOS/iPadOS?

~~~
pdepip
We are planning on releasing for both windows and linux soon. Due to the app
being focused on accessibility for developer workflows, mobile applications
are a little further out on the product roadmap but will be coming eventually!

------
geoelectric
Any plans for dark mode? It's a dealbreaker not having it on Mac post-Mojave
IMO.

~~~
pdepip
Yes 100%, you're not the first person to ask. It might be sacrilegious to
admit but I never use dark mode so it slipped to back of mind.

